# ‘If You Act in Self-Defense, I’ll Back You 100 Percent,’ Says DA After Road Rage Shoo



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...100-percent-says-da-after-road-rage-shooting/


----------

